# Gear Module For These Machines



## CarlosA (May 3, 2016)

Does anyone know exactly what gear module the head stock gears are on the mini mill and mini lathe? I don`t have a disassmbled set here to measure just yet, but will soon. I found that the change gears seem to be module 1, 20 PA.


----------



## 62Scout (Jul 8, 2016)

I've got a HF 44991 on my bench in pieces right now, due to shattered spindle gears.  I'll be reassembling it tonight and/or tomorrow with the LMS steel gear set.  I'm not sure what a gear module is, but assuming these are measurements that can be taken with calipers, I'd be happy to measure whatever.


----------



## CarlosA (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks. I eventually found that they are module 2.25 with a 20 degree pressure angle. Change gears are module 1.0 and pinion/drive gears on the mini mill are module 1.5.


----------



## dlane (Jul 9, 2016)

Gear module ?
Brand of machine ?


----------



## CarlosA (Jul 9, 2016)

dlane said:


> Gear module ?
> Brand of machine ?



This forum is for the harbor freight style mini mill and mini lathe. Sold by many others under various brands and configurations but generally all having the same headstock/gear configuration.


----------

